# Weight Training for a Baseball Outfielder



## np25 (Nov 5, 2003)

I am senior on a college baseball team in Kentucky.  I have always did about 8 repetitions on everything and I did 8-6-4-2 on bench.  This fall our coaches gave us a workout program that has us doing 12 reps on everything.  They say they don't want us to get big, bulky and stiff.  I like doing less reps, getting bigger and stronger.  What should I do? I thought about going heavy one week with low reps and the next week going light with high reps.  What should I do? What is a good workout for a baseball outfielder? Thank you.


----------



## plouffe (Nov 5, 2003)

Try out this workout schedule, it looks pretty good to me ; incorporate some stretching to your routine also.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/teen/justin4.htm


----------



## maddog1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Your idea of alternating high and low reps sounds good.  Remeber, the goal in baseball is to increase velocity (with the bat, or your throwing arm) Force=MassX(Velocity)2.  It won't don't much good if you have 20 inch arms and cant swing the bat as fast as the 2Bman


----------



## SZ03 (Nov 7, 2003)

To increase power the best weights are ballistic movements at 33% of your max. Of course ballistic movements are more dangerous, but they are the best at increasing the power output of your muscle (Power = force x velocity). By increasing the velocity of your muscles at any given force, it means that you can increase your bat (force) speed (velocity).

If you want to get stronger and quicker then you would need to workout in the 4-8 rep range with adequate rest between sets (2-3 minutes). This way you target your Type II fibers (responsible for power movements - they are stronger and faster than your type I fibers), and you will not get much bigger.

Unless you are doing ballistic movements a rep range of 12 will not do much to increase the skills you need for baseball.


----------



## maddog1 (Nov 7, 2003)

nicely put


----------

